# Green Tomatoes



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Can you freeze green tomatoes? Well, I know you *CAN* freeze anything, but sometimes the result when you thaw later is less than desirable. If you freeze green tomatoes, do they break down to mush like ripe tomatoes would? Do you slice them, dice them, or leave them whole? What do you use them for later?

I have 2+ gallons of green tomatoes, of varying shapes, sizes, and varieties, that I pulled off the vines yesterday. I had loads of tomatoes this year, but most of them never even started to ripen for some reason (If anybody knows why, please share). Last nights temp was due to drop into the 30's so I pulled off all the green tomatoes and carried them in the house. Now I need to do something with them!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I guess we will find this answer together because I just froze a bunch. According to the Ball book, you just slice them about 1/4" thick and place freezer paper between them and place in jars or boxes. I did about a dozen tomatoes yesterday.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Does your book say anything about the texture once they thaw? If you thaw and dry them a bit on paper towels, could the slices be fried (mmmm, fried green tomatoes)? Would they only be good for soups, salsas, etc. once thawed?

That's really my main question. I don't want to bother freezing them if they'll only be good for salsa later...might as well make the salsa now and save the freezer space if that's the case, ya know?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was just reading on a site where they were talking about all kinds of ways to prepare and freeze green tomatoes. For Fried ones, they breaded them and froze them.

I have no idea what site it was, I was looking for recipes and not interested in freezing them so didn't pay that much attention.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> Well, I guess we will find this answer together because I just froze a bunch. According to the Ball book, you just slice them about 1/4" thick and place freezer paper between them and place in jars or boxes. I did about a dozen tomatoes yesterday.


I did just what you said a couple of years back. They came out ok for frying, about like the texture of a cooked fried green tomatoe. You wouldn't know that they had been frozen. But I would suggest using tomatoes that the seed part hasen't developed very much.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Most of the time I don't bread them before I freeze them. Just freeze and when you are ready pull them out and bread them without defrosting. Same with zukes.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I am like Granny. I just slice and freeze, bread when I take them out to fry. They taste as good as a fresh off the vine one in the summer.
Ack, now I have to go get one to fry...............


----------

